# Onkyo tx sr805 vs Onkyo 609 vs denon avr1912



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking at all 3 which would be the best quality.. I've seen both 609 and 1912 on accessories4less for about 300 I'm on a pretty limited budget so would like to stay around that
Hooking up to it Optoma hd20
Xbox360 and LG bd610


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JQueen said:


> Looking at all 3 which would be the best quality.. I've seen both 609 and 1912 on accessories4less for about 300 I'm on a pretty limited budget so would like to stay around that
> Hooking up to it Optoma hd20
> Xbox360 and LG bd610 blu ray


Hello,
The 805 offers a far more powerful Amplifier Stage and Audyssey MultEQ XT, and Preamp Outputs. That being said, it only offers 3 HDMI Inputs, a dated Video Processor and is HDMI 1.3. I would go with with the 609 as it offers a decent amount of power, far superior Video Processing, and all the latest codecs. 

It does only offer Audyssey 2EQ and does not offer Preamp Outpts, but you would have a Warranty on a 609 that you can extend to 3 or 4 years from Shoponkyo.com. The 1912 is solid, but is less powerful than either the 805 or 609 and like the 609 does not offer Preamp Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What speakers are you using?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 805 offers a far more powerful Amplifier Stage and Audyssey MultEQ XT, and Preamp Outputs. That being said, it only offers 3 HDMI Inputs, a dated Video Processor and is HDMI 1.3. I would go with with the 609 as it offers a decent amount of power, far superior Video Processing, and all the latest codecs.
> 
> It does only offer Audyssey 2EQ and does not offer Preamp Outpts, but you would have a Warranty on a 609 that you can extend to 3 or 4 years from Shoponkyo.com. The 1912 is solid, but is less powerful than either the 805 or 609 and like the 609 does not offer Preamp Outputs.
> ...


I was thinking the 609 would be better but I would like to Get something with preamp outputs so I can get a amplifier(later on) any other recommendations for recievers again I know the budget is limited so I don't have many options


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> What speakers are you using?


Speaker wise I'm selling everything I have for this upgrade right now I have pretty poor speakers kind of embarrassing I have a Yamaha ns-c125 center and Auvio bookshelf speakers and some Sony speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JQueen said:


> I would like to Get something with preamp outputs so I can get a amplifier(later on) any other recommendations for recievers again I know the budget is limited so I don't have many options


Check out Harman Kardon and Marantz AVR's as Preamp Outputs are offered on the lower lever series. While both my current 805 and 875 are still going strong 5 years later, there is always a risk when buying a used AVR this old. I sold mine to friends several years ago. The 609 offers around 90 WPC as it was Bench Tested which should be more than enough for the vast majority of applications. At $300, it is difficult to have it all. I do think the 609 is the best compromise.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for the $300 the 609 is a hard deal to beat if you can stretch your budget this Onkyo 709 has pre outs and offers a better assortment of features.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea I have a big eyes and a small pocket..anything right now is better then what I have I'm sure the 609 will be good for me now and Maybe in the near future I can upgrade or win the 10k system


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

harmon kardon refurb AVR3600 For 399.00.. better off still with the 609?...more then I would like to spend but im selling everything I have and starting over


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Aside from Preamp Outputs, I prefer the 609's feature set. I honestly think the 609 will have enough power to suit your needs and most future contingencies.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Aside from Preamp Outputs, I prefer the 609's feature set. I honestly think the 609 will have enough power to suit your needs and most future contingencies.


I'm just trying to make sure I get the best for my limited budget I appreciate all the fast responses you guys here are great.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

well I ended up buy the onkyo tx sr805 on ebay for 130 dollars felt like it was a steal hopefully it works like the guy said it did :bigsmile: which means now I have a little wiggle room to upgrade some speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 805 is still to this day the best receiver ever made for under $1500. It is a powerhouse. It bench tested to output all channels driven at 110 watts per channel at 8ohms There is still no receiver that can touch those numbers in that price range.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm stoked and for the price ...I only searched for one because I scouted everybody profile to see what they had lol and you have it so I know it ls going to be good


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

As far as sound quality goes, I have been leaning towards Onkyo over Denon for the Past 10 years. Even though historically, Denon has offered higher power levels than Onkyo. If you want an extra improvement in audio quality, look for Onkyo's Integra Brand.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JQueen said:


> well I ended up buy the onkyo tx sr805 on ebay for 130 dollars felt like it was a steal hopefully it works like the guy said it did :bigsmile: which means now I have a little wiggle room to upgrade some speakers


Getting it at $130 is another story altogether. My feelings on the 805 have been laid bare over the years. I believe it to be the finest value AVR of the HDMI Era. However, things like Warranty to matter if budget is an issue. If you had mentioned that you could get the 805 for anywhere near what you paid, it would have changed my calculus. Regardless, congrats.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Getting it at $130 is another story altogether. My feelings on the 805 have been laid bare over the years. I believe it to be the finest value AVR of the HDMI Era. However, things like Warranty to matter if budget is an issue. If you had mentioned that you could get the 805 for anywhere near what you paid, it would have changed my calculus. Regardless, congrats.


Thanks man I thought for sure the price would sky rocket but there were 3 bids and 2 of them were mine


----------

